# Watopa Retriever Club Fall Field Trial



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Click the link for the running order.
Open starts with dog 26
Am starts with dog 32

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_r3186-XyPOZE1iWkl5LTFrNmdzTFBtVWxQNkNUUVdQMHlJ/view

If you can't view the link I can forward the PDF. My email is [email protected]


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

We will not have catalogs so if possible please print a copy of the running order for yourself. If you can not we will have some printed.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Map to the grounds,

http://watopa.weebly.com/grounds.html


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Please print the marshal sheets if you'd like to have the columns for callbacks. https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-z3lqcrLnavVThidUkxcTc2Vjg/view?usp=sharing

If you can't open the link, I can email or pm you the PDF file.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the landblind

1,4,8,9,12,14,15,16,17,20,24,28,31,36,39,42,43,46,47,48,49,54

22 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

1,8,9,12,15,16,24,28,31,36,39,42,43,47,48,49,54

17 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the landblind

1,3,4,7,9,10,13,14,15,16,17,18,20,22,24,25,26,
27,28,30,33,36,38,39,40,41,42,43,44,45,46,47,49,50,51,52,53

37 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

1,8,12,15,16,24,31,39,43,47,49,54

12 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

1,3,4,7,9,13,15,18,20,22,24,25,26,33,36,38,39,40,41,42,44,45,47,50,51,53

26 total


----------



## Bally's Gun Dogs (Jul 28, 2010)

Big congrats to Carl Ruffalo and George on their open win!

Baby Roscoe P is rooting his dad on.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open results: 
1st -#24 George O/H Carl Ruffalo, 
2nd-#1 Chase H/Steve Yozamp O/Jim Rickoff 
3rd-#15 Quinn H/Yozamp O/Chris Brandl
4th -#31 Joy H/Dave Ward O/Win & Susie Purtell
RJ #16 Mully O/H Randy Spangler
JAMS - 54.47,43,39,12,8

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Qual Results via text:

1st - Flat Out Sapelo Queen - Warlick/Curtis
2nd - What X Marks - Dahlberg/Springer ? (source not sure of dog)
3rd - Timber Ridge Shot Heard Around the World - Ward
4th - Beck's Top Gun - Beck/Curtis
RJ - Kim Pfister (not sure which dog)
JAM's: 17, 53


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

4,9,15,24,25,26,33,36,39,40,51

11 total


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Judy Myers said:


> Unofficial Qual Results via text:
> 
> 1st - Flat Out Sapelo Queen - Warlick/Curtis
> 2nd - What X Marks - Dahlberg/Springer ? (source not sure of dog)
> ...


Qual had 48 starters, judges set up a challenging 1/2 series, interrupted double with long retired, blind run behind flyer station. 18 dogs carried to the WB. 7 dogs to the WM. 

2nd was Laura Dahlberg's Spot, Dog #1, handled by Tim Springer (yay Tim & Spot, nice run!)
RJ was my Ransom, #16. 
Jams were Laura Parrot's #17 and Greg Koch's #53, handled by Tim Springer.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur results

1st-#33 George O/H Carl Ruffalo (WOW Congrats Carl Double Header!)
2nd-#51 Scamp O/H Dave Robertson
3rd-#9 Stinger O/H Fred Kampo
4th -#15 Vapor O/H Ken Neil
RJ-#36 Rosie O/H Ken Neil

JAMS- 4,24,2526,40

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Carl and George, on your amazing Double Header!

rita


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations, Carl & George on your second double header. Teamwork like the you two have are rare & what keeps the sport fun. Couldn't happen to a nicer guy.


----------

